# Just too hot to ride



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

I understand. It's supposed to be 94° in MI today with the humidity close to that. My glasses fog up when I walk out the door. No riding today.

I hope your back feels better soon.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Its sooooo humid in MI its like 90-95 deg.!!!!!!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

lol. Today in my part of Wisconsin, the high is 98, with a heat index of 100+. Definately no riding today.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I hear ya! I walked outside at about 10:30 with the intent of bringing Aero up to the house to do a little work and let Katy get some riding time in - was hit with a wall of hot humid air so thick it took my breath away. It has been unusually cool this summer, so this was a double shock. We'll have to see what this evening brings.......


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

It is very hot and sticky outside, but that isn't stopping my friend and I going for a ride today. I'll let you know how it goes - lol.


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

Want to hear about hot? In OK & TX its been in the 100s for quite some time now. That is just the temperature, I've been too scared to even find out what the heat index is. 
You walk outside and it feels like your just going to melt. Awful!
I definitely don't ride when its that hot either. I attempted it once, and just about 20 minutes of walking & both the horse and I were done. Haha.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Its been extremely hot here in Florida since May. (worse than usual) and humidity at about 100% By 0900 its too hot to ride and there is little breeze or cloud cover. The horses are all sweating just standing the pasture (even in the shade) I have been trying to figure out what to do with my horse because if I don't ride her 4 to 5 times a week she is pretty nutty. 

This morning I lunged her first and she really wanted to run. I made her slow down but she worked herself up pretty good after only about 15 mins of trotting and a little cantering that I felt like I had to cool her down before I rode her. I then worked her under saddle and she was good but still really forward and fast. Its just too hot, so going to shoot for riding by 0645 tmrw. (I hope)

What does everyone do when its like this? For us its going to be a 4 to 5 month stretch of extreme heat this year.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

It's about 92 degrees here in GA. It has been in the 95-98 degree range for a while.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

LiveToJump said:


> Want to hear about hot? In OK & TX its been in the 100s for quite some time now. That is just the temperature, I've been too scared to even find out what the heat index is.


between 105-110!! (in OK that is)

Ridiculously hot IMO...


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> Its sooooo humid in MI its like 90-95 deg.!!!!!!


The bit that I have in the van was wet with condensation this morning as was the chin strap. Just nasty outside.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My thermometer is sitting at a dead 100 degrees. I got a morning (8am) ride in on Saro, but only because she is in training and I hate to miss more than a day on her. 
I've been going out in the afternoons and giving everyone a hosing off. They love it


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd rather ride in the cold than this. The gal who keeps my horse for me laughed at me all winter when I'd go out in -10 windchills to ride. Said she could tell I was a new horse owner by my dedication. We'll see if I'm that dedicated this winter.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I know MI had a bad winter so I won't complain too much, but how long has it been hot in MI? Its been near 100 or more with heat index in fla since May so we are talking about 12 WEEKS so far of this,UGH, yes I do love it here anyway but my poor horsey is from MI and she sweats like crazy this time of year.

Had to add this:

IT WAS THE COLDEST JULY
SINCE 1996 FOR MOST OF SOUTHWEST MICHIGAN. IN MANY LOCATIONS IT WAS
NEARLY AS COLD AS JULY OF 1992... WHICH FOR MOST LOCATIONS IS THE
COLDEST JULY IN THE PAST 50 YEARS. GRAND RAPIDS SET A RECORD FOR THE
COLDEST JULY EVER WITH A MEAN TEMPERATURE OF 67.1 DEGREES


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I just got back from the supermarket and the temp is officially 101. When I went out to give some hay to the horses before going the the store, it felt like walking into a furnace - even worse when I opened the car door! I have the fan going in the barn but it's not doing much except to move the hot air around

I know it's hotter in TX and OK but I don't think their humidity is as high.

Maybe I'll ride tonight when it cools down.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Hope fall hurries up and gets here


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

it's 100 today... I'm planning to ride, just waiting a little longer...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Burnt tootsy alert.
Please wear shoes when walking outside on concrete or wood decks. Don't be a silly snicket like me. ;-)


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> I know it's hotter in TX and OK but I don't think their humidity is as high.


According to weather.com...

in Tulsa OK it is 98 feels like 100 with 31% humidity. 
in OKC, OK it is 94 feels like 100 with 46% humidity.
in Dallas, TX it's 96 feels like 100 with 39% humidity.

in Greenville, SC it's 95 feels like 94 with 29% humidity.


it's surprisingly humid in these parts!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

upnover said:


> According to weather.com...
> 
> in Tulsa OK it is 98 feels like 100 with 31% humidity.
> in OKC, OK it is 94 feels like 100 with 46% humidity.
> ...


Wow that surprises me. I'm just north of OK City about 100 miles. The humidity doesn't feel that high. But then again the Wunderground says its 94 here but my trusty never wrong back door thermometer says 100. I think when it gets over 90 its just plain hot and gettin hotter :lol:


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

here in florida its usually about 88 and 95% humidity in am and then late afternoon its 95 with 80% humidity (lately anyway as in last few months LOL) My friend who endurance rides goes about 3:30 its about 92-95 but humidity dips to 70% ITS AWFUL poor horsies!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

lovemyponies said:


> here in florida its usually about 88 and 95% humidity in am and then late afternoon its 95 with 80% humidity (lately anyway as in last few months LOL) My friend who endurance rides goes about 3:30 its about 92-95 but humidity dips to 70% ITS AWFUL poor horsies!!!


I have a sister in Orlando. There is no way I could handle the heat/humidity of that state in the summer time. I know it rains a lot this time of year to drive the humidity up. I'll take my 46% humidity thank you :lol:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yuck! That's why I don't live inland. Coastal CT, 80 degrees yesterday...and we thought that was hot. Occasionally we get oppressive humidity, but the days are few and far between. I lived in Atlanta for a few years. I don't know how people do it.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

OK I *know* I live in Northern Ontario and all you Americans think we live in igloos year round, but it's been dang right miserable here. Haven't had a HOT week yet this summer and haven't had two days in a row without rain. Usually we get temps around 25C (80F) with highs of 30-35C (90F) and nights where its just too hot to sleep. This year we are way down to 10C at night (50F) and if the thermometer actually hits 25C everyone gets excited! So much rain that the farmers can't get their hay in (can you say $$$$$ to fill the hayloft this summer?) and my trails are swampy where they are usually bone dry this time of year.

Next summer better be good or I'm calling in the big guns on Mama Nature -- last summer sucked too up here.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Here in Alabama it's been extremely hot and humid too.. In the low/high nineties and with humidity making it feel like it's in the one-hundreds...

Today was the first day that I rode and by the time my friend and I were done (and we only rode about 15 minutes each) my mare was soaked in sweat and so were we... and I lunged my gelding after it got cooler about 10 minutes each way... when I was done both he and I were soaked in sweat... lol. It's hot, but as long as I can get out there and do something without dieing of heatstroke, I'm goin to try and work with my horses.


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

OK is awful. Just awful. Its hot, humid, and there is almost NEVER a breeze when you need one! Ugh.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I currently live in Phoenix, Az. It was 110 degrees today and I rode in the mid-morning. However, we don't have humidity down here.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

But 110 is 110, dry or humid! As a friend in FL told me, when he lived up north it got too cold to ride in the winter so many weekends he didn't. Now that he is down south, the winters are mild but it gets too hot to ride in the summer.

The big difference for him is that he can ride in the early morning or late evening down south but cold is cold up north.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Agreed, I am complaining but I love Fla, just this time of year we get cranky


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

It's been a goofy summer here. June was _nice_. July it rained. And rained. It has only hit 80 a couple of times (my grandma says it's cold and that we never have a summer. I'm comfy :wink. YESTERDAY. GAHHH! The high temp off my back porch was 87.6 F, and it was so hazy it was hard to see the mailbox from the front window. I didn't ride, my horses stayed inside (no trees/shelters in paddocks) and sweated in their stalls. Poor Scout's muzzle was yellow where sweat was coming through his white blaze . I went to my local fairgrounds and worked like a beaver (shoveling sawdust...) to help my 4-H club get ready for Fair (I'm not putting Scout through _that_ misery, but I like helping my club for the week). The rain and teeny little breeze were even hot!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh yeah I had a horse show yesterday and was outside in it all day! I think Sandie drank like 6 buckets of water LOL...it was nasty, in the 90's here in Ohio, and VERY humid. BUT we at least had a good breeze going all day, that was the only thing that saved us I think!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Looked on weather.com...yesterday it hit 90 degrees (and God only knows what it would have felt like had it not been windy all day!). Humidity was in the 80's ewwww  

The record high was 91 degrees in 1988, so we almost hit a record, wow...it has been a forgiving summer for us though, so I guess I can't complain that much! ;-) And today's high is only in the 80's so I guess it's going to cool back off again!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh yeah *does the cabage patch* I had an awesome ride yesterday! It wasn't that hot at all Michiganders - especially when you got into the forrested area's, which was pretty much the whole ride.

My dear friend and I were out for 4 hours. We got to ride through belly level water, and jump fabulous fences and the best part of the whole ride was when we got to ride down to the beach where it was crammed packed with water lovers. 

Nelson and Darius were surrounded by kids and parents. They got lots of pets and "oooh so pretty" comments and people were taking pictures and video's. It was a great feeling to bring a horse into those City Kids lives - they absolutely loved being able to pet them and see them.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Weather here in Finland is nice  It's usually 23C-30C and that's perfect for me. Yesterday was really hot though! I couldn't stay outside for too long.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> Oh yeah *does the cabage patch* I had an awesome ride yesterday! It wasn't that hot at all Michiganders - especially when you got into the forrested area's, which was pretty much the whole ride.
> 
> My dear friend and I were out for 4 hours. We got to ride through belly level water, and jump fabulous fences and the best part of the whole ride was when we got to ride down to the beach where it was crammed packed with water lovers.
> 
> Nelson and Darius were surrounded by kids and parents. They got lots of pets and "oooh so pretty" comments and people were taking pictures and video's. It was a great feeling to bring a horse into those City Kids lives - they absolutely loved being able to pet them and see them.


 
sounds like fun!!!!


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

we were at 93 degrees monday with 70% humidity and 83 today with 80% humidity. I gave paul a bath yesterday and cleaned out stalls today and sweated my butt off. i just couldn't go through tacking up and putting on jeans to ride for an hour and i couldn't do that to paul. hopefully, tomorrow will be cooler. i just got his new Circle Y saddle and want to try it on him.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

oh sounds like a cool day to me LOL

it was 98 and 80 plus humidity most of day

YUCK.......
there is breeze tonight and its only 88


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

100 degrees again today with some cloud bursts that only made it muggier. It was supposed to drop to the mid 80s tomorrow as a cold front moves in but now it's uncertain.

It's just too uncomfortable to be working a horse! :-(


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Yep, I'm in Charleston SC, and it's too hot to ride now. I'm hoping August goes by quickly so I can ride again in September!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

October is my fave month to ride, when the leaves are all changing colors


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

its been freezing all summer until last weekend... it was 44C with the humidex. we bathed our horses and hosed ourselves because it was too hot to do anything.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Well the heat wave finally broke!!! Only now it's raining.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

it's down to 80something today... finally but it looks like rain...  I did ride yesterday though... for a few minutes, in my shorts... gave myself saddle sores where my cowboy boots ended... I havent had saddle sores in years!


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah its god awful hot down here in Fla. I do all my riding in the evenings about 7pm, its still hot but if I do any riding during the day I just jump in my pool when I'm done,hehehe. its been 97-100 here and I have no ideal what the humidity is,I have lived here my whole life, you think I would be use to it but it just seems like it gets hotter and hotter every year.I would give anything to live up north (I have been to n.c.) ya'lls hot just isnt the same.Well what do ya know, its raining now.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

It is stinking hot here and has been all week  just like everyone else it takes yoru breath away  I usually ride around 7 and its still pretty hot. Definitely not fun! It seems like its raining all around me from other posters SC and FL no rain here yet in GA i'm sure we will get it this afternoon/evening!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Finally cooling down here in OH...it's at least cool enough to open the windows at night instead of using the A/C!  Sitting at 68 wonderful degrees here now! Humidity is still 70% though, GEEZ go away humidity!!

Akron Weather Forecast and Conditions Ohio (44321)


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

I hear you about the heat. I've had a pretty nice summer, but now here comes the humidity and the heat. Blahhh!!! Too freaking hot...where is the breeze?

I also feel for you and your back. Mine has been acting up for the past few days. I was riding on Tuesday. It started hurting then. When I got off, I was walking like I had osteopersis. Couldn't stand up straight. But....I'm a glutton for punishment and went riding tonight. I'm going to be feeling it later. 

But man, I love riding!!!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Finally cooling down here in OH...it's at least cool enough to open the windows at night instead of using the A/C!  Sitting at 68 wonderful degrees here now! Humidity is still 70% though, GEEZ go away humidity!!
> 
> Akron Weather Forecast and Conditions Ohio (44321)


 
I am so jealous! We are going on 4th straight month of 90 plus every day and extreme humidity, worse summer in a long time, good thing we are getting rain though so at least no fires, that is a huge relief!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

lovemyponies said:


> I am so jealous! We are going on 4th straight month of 90 plus every day and extreme humidity, worse summer in a long time, good thing we are getting rain though so at least no fires, that is a huge relief!


You won't be jealous when this thread comes back up in January and the high is 34 degrees here! ;-)

Average Weather for Akron, OH - Temperature and Precipitation


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

It's only 75-80 here, with not much humidity.
But my horse isn't at my house so I can't ride.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, how did I miss this thread while we were in the middle of heat stroke weather. For a while here, we were averaging over 105 every day with some days up to 115 (a nearby town in Oklahoma even got to 117). During our heat spells, the humidity is generally low but that doesn't make it any better. When it is that hot, I walk outside and just breathing makes my lungs feel like shriveled up raisins. LOL. Now it is much better though, right now it is 78 with humidity of 65%, feels like 81 with a forcasted high of 96, pretty cool. It is supposed to be in the mid 90's all week and I am glad. I need to get Prissy rode and get her out of here.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

This is the only time of year (well, this and Fall!) I'm glad to live in a northern state!! ;-) 

10 Day Weather Forecast for Akron, OH (44321) - weather.com 

Except these thunderstorms that keep coming through could STOP and I wouldn't mind!! >:-(


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Was at the barn from 7 am to 3 pm and I can barely move, it was so hot humid and muddy from the heavy rains. biggest objective is to get as many horses a nice refreshing bath as possible.

for some dumb reason I still feel like going back to see my horse tonight though


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Even though it was a little muggy, the temp was only about 85 yesterday so a friend and I met up with another rider at Clemson and headed out for a nice 3 hour ride.

I couldn't go today but if the predicted thunderstorms hold off, I'll ride locally tomorrow. I hope the 90's are finally over!


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Still waaaaay too hot down here. Steamy...plus we have 3 - yes, count em, three! - tropical storms/hurricanes to watch out for now!_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Goodness!! It has actually been pretty reasonable down here for a few days. Mid 90's, but really humid for us. Upwards of 50% but I enjoy the humidity, at least that way I don't have trouble breathing.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

ugh it was so hot and humid this weekend I felt like I couldn't breathe at all, hopefully none of these tropical things turns out to be the real deal


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

It's in the 90s today and sticky as heck! Pretty hot for Ohio esp with the humidity...not riding today that's for sure!


----------

